# Need Chisels!



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

I need a set of wood chisels for a very simple household project (I just need to chisel out a small amount of wood for some door knobs). I am certain most any chisel will do for this job.

However, I am also in the process of getting heavily into woodworking. I do admit I like top of the line quality (SawStop table saw, Festool mitre and jigsaw, etc.). While I don't like to pay money for nothing I do have the means to buy nice items when there is a difference to show for the money.

I admit I know nothing about chisels right now. i have focused on bigger tools thus far but know I will need nice chisels. In order to avoid buying a chisel that may do this simple job fine and then be useless for quality woodworking, I would like to go ahead and spend the money now for a nice set that will last and never limit me.

I know this is a broad question, but does anyone have a recommendation of a high quality set of chisels I can buy instead of buying crappy chisels now that will ultimately not be satisfactory for serious woodworking? Thanks for your help!


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

A price range might be more helpful. But in general, if money is not the issue, then it doesn't get any better than Lie Neilson hand tools. I bought the wood river set because they were the best "mid range" set. But I looked at the LN and they are nice!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

LN would be nice but if you can't keep them nearly "carving sharp," any brand will do.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. To answer your question, money is not an issue...but it is always a factor!

I have read a lot of reviews based upon the recommendations and while it does seem that LN is at least near the top if not the top chisel, there seem to be mixed reviews about how much better, if any, it is.

I am familiar with this type of situation. When I was looking for a miter saw I knew the Festool was very expensive, but I felt like there was a general consensus that it was better and I felt it was worth it. With the chisels, it seems like LN is 3-5x the price of the runner up with significant debate regarding whether or not the next step down is really a step down.

With that being said, I don't mind buying the LN if they are the best but I'm not convinced yet that there is a consensus that they are better than other quality brands, much less better enough to justify the enormous price increase.

So, I would love to hear opinions on the LN chisels. Also, do you guys prefer A1 or 01 steel? Lastly, if I do decide that LN isn't worth the money, what would be your next choice?

Thanks!


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Although I admit that I almost always spend the extra money to get something that is slightly better, I am not sold on the expensive chisels yet. Don't get me wrong, i want quality so if that is a concern let me know, but I am not convinced the LN's are head over heels better than others.

I have read good reviews on Narex chisels. I have also seen good things about the Stanley 750s, although there seem to be so many different kinds and numbers that I'm confused about what I am looking at.

Any advice and experiences are appreciated. I don't mind spending more money, but want to get something for it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would not buy a set. For the immediate project go to a big box store and purchase a chisel of desired width.

As you get into woodworking you will then learn the types of chisels you desire.

For some tasks paring chisels are desired. For other tasks firmer chisels are desired. Other tasks like cutting mortises, a mortise chisel is desired. Then there are special tasks where special chisels help like a corner chisel, a crank necked chisel, a gouge etc.

My first chisels were a set of Irwin's from a big box store. I did not know any better at the time. Like your present need I was looking to clean up holes, etc.

Over time I have purchased better quality chisels for specific needs.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I like Dave's advice, just get something to get you by for now. But if you like tool reviews (not everybody does) Wood magazine did a comparison a little while ago (issue 219, Dec. Jan 2012). It included all the high priced and the lower priced models (15 sets altogether) that might be worth reading. For the cliff notes recap: the best set (in their opinion, of course) is the new Veritas set. But in the lower categories, the Pfeil and Stanley Sweetheart (!) were the favorites in the mid priced group, and the Wood river were acceptabel in the lowest priced group. Since you mentioned Narex, their opinion was that they are servicable, but the "handles felt clunky in small hands and unevenly balanced", they "didn't dazzle us", and "needed work to flaten the backs".


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've posted this before as general info. Chisels are one of my most favorite hand tools. There's nothing more pleasurable than using a well honed one. This may sound droll, but I like the old style Stanley bench chisels with the metal cap. Not the newer design Fat Max. When I see them at flea markets or garage sales, I scoop them up I've got them from 1/4" to 2" wide:
.








.
For ordinary rough chiseling and work that isn't critical, I use a cheap set from HF that I don't worry about damaging, like these:
.








.
Then for paring and slight tapping I use Pfeil chisels like these:
.








.
And for a cheap set of paring chisels I use a set from HF like these:
.








.
For precise paring and detail chiseling, I have these Crank Neck Paring chisels:
.








.
For detailed work like cleaning mortises, I use a corner chisel, called a "Bruzz":
.








.
Then for heavy chiseling and mortising, I use a "slick" which I have up to 3" wide:
.








.
And finally, for other chiseling or paring I may use a variety of carving tools. Sorry 'bout getting carried away.









 







.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

When I was in your position I bought DeWalt at home depot. (4 chisels - 1/4 - 1 inch) After I spent a few hours in sharpening them. I think they work pretty fine even when I use just hand pressure. They produce clean cut. I'm sure there is better chisels but these are good enough for me


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have old buck, Stanley Sweetharts, the yellow handle stanleys, Marples and a very fine set of Sorby. There is a difference from the best to the worse but you need to use chisels for a while to know that difference. Buy a cheap set and spend your extra money on your sharpening system and learn how to sharpen. Cause if you do not know how to sharpen them- they will all be equally ineffective.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I recommend getting a set (4) just to beat things up with and a decent set like Narex or Woodriver. They are at the low end but they seem to work well and sharpen well. I have found that a set works best than buying individual....probably because I only have bought sets LOL


----------



## Seenya (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a link to a Fine Woodworking article on chisels. The pdf has all the info. I use the Narex chisels from Lee Valley. Good chisels at a great price.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/article/bench-chisel-review.aspx


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

Has anyone that owns a set of LN chisels ever told you they werent worth the price? The Steel used is far better than most stuff out there. The fit and finish is also top notch. That being said I would say that Veritas and LN make very nice stuff. I'd be hard pressed to tell the difference in either of the chisels. Cost wise they are about the same. Me personally choose LN because they are american made. But i do own some Veritas stuff also. Conclusion: If you do a fair amount of hand work and really appreciate a tool that will truely last a lifetime anything from LN is a good choice.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Cabinetman got it right = use particular chisels for particular jobs. That way, your enjoyment is always there. I have a rag-tag assortment of chisels, primarily for the rough, initial stages of a wood carving.
They are bash-worthy with all the force that I can use to swing a 30oz, lead-core, mallet.
For the real carving part, I have some Pfeil skews between 25mm & 8mm. I bought a pair of Narex 1/2" skews from Lee Valley and ground them back to 20 degrees from 25. They are/were such good steel that within a week, I bought a second pair. I am impressed, they keep a "carving sharp" edge longer than I ever expected.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> I've posted this before as general info. Chisels are one of my most favorite hand tools. There's nothing more pleasurable than using a well honed one. This may sound droll, but I like the old style Stanley bench chisels with the metal cap. Not the newer design Fat Max. When I see them at flea markets or garage sales, I scoop them up I've got them from 1/4" to 2" wide:
> .
> 
> 
> ...


<------Chisel envy...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have expensive carving chisels and carpenters chisels which some are harbor freight and I see very little difference in any of them. In fact the best chisel I have is a homemade one made out of a jointer knife.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a set of craftsman chisels. USA made and in my opinion really great quality.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I have a set of narex bench and mortise chisels. I like them very much. Mine came with flat backs and very sharp. I probably spent 3 minutes a chisel on some 3m micron paper finish polishing the backs. 

I also got the advice to not buy sets, buy I didn't listen. I like things to look neat and orderly so I bought sets. I wish I wouldn't have not because of wasted money but because I probably will never use a couple that I have now. 

I would suggest u buy a few of the narex for your current project and try them out. If you don't like them you won't be out a lot of money and you will know what price range you should start looking in.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Ttharp: you got it right. I've never bought sets and never regretted it for a minute. Open stock trumps company, money-grabbing ideas.
Then, you're buying Narex = some of the most economical and top quality steel in the market-place.
I'm a wood carver. I buy Narex steel because I can whack those things and turn them into custom
wood carving tools that I cannot buy.
End of lecture.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

These are my daily users: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Great-Marpl...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ecfd287b3


----------

